# Vispas Neuling



## Billy_m (13. September 2017)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich bin bestimmt der 100ste mit Fragen zum Vispas, bin jedoch absoluter Angelneuling - entschuldigt daher bitte die "blöden" Fragen. Die SuFu habe ich schon genutzt, bin mir aber immernoch etwas unsicher beim Kauf des Vispas und möchte natürlich die Regeln in NL akzeptieren.

Nach einem Urlaub am Ijsselmeer bin ich vom Angeln total angefixt (dort konnte man einen Wochenpass kaufen). Ich bin nun dabei meinen "Angelschein" in Deutschland zu machen, der nächste Urlaub in den Niederlanden (Veluwemeer) steht aber auch vor der Tür.

Mir stellen sich nun ein paar Fragen zum Vispas bzw. zum Angeln in Gelderland und hoffe, ihr könnt mir diese beantworten:

- Gibt es in Gelderland auch einen Wochenschein, so wie in Friesland?

- Wenn ich den Vispas online bestellen will muss ich einen Verein angeben. Ich bin hier nun schon öfter über "de Swalm" gestolpert (liegt aber ja in Limburg und nicht am Veluwemeer). Die Vereinsgewässer will ich nicht befischen, jedoch brauche ich ja eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft um einen Vispas zu bekommen und in NL angeln zu dürfen. Wenn ich nun de Swalm angeben, kann ich dann mit dem Vispas alle dunkelblauen (in der App) Gewässer in NL beangeln? Also egal ob in Limburg, Südholland oder Gelderland?

Freue mich über Antworten.

LG

Billy


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

Einiges an Infos findest Du hier im Video, Dennis hab ich auch schon angepingt, damit er Dir evtl. weiter helfen kann:
[youtube1]UR51AAb5uA8[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR51AAb5uA8


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. September 2017)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

Hallo Billy,

wenn du dir einen VISpas holst - egal welchen Verein du bist - darfst du alle dunkelblauen Gewässer befischen. In der App gibst du dann später noch deine VISpas Nummer ein und du bekommst dann alle zusätzlichen Gewässer, die mit deinem eingegebenen VISpas befischen darfst, dunkelblau angezeigt.

Eine Wochenkarte ist mir nicht bekannt, allerdings gibt es eine Tageskarte die nur für einen Hafen gilt und auch nur in gewissen Monaten erlaubt ist. Für dich kommt daher nur der VISpas in Frage - der mit 32€ in einem Verein bei dem Gewässer nicht wirklich teuer ist.

Wenn du also besagtes Gewässer beangeln willst, solltest du dem Verein "De Poepenkolk" am besten beitreten. Mit 32€ bist du Vereinsmitglied und darfst in alle Gewässern der Sportfischerei Niederlande angeln. Das von dir genannte Gewässer (dazu zählen dann nicht die Häfen) darfst du aber auch mit jedem VISpas angeln.

Hast du allerdings vor im Grenzbereich von NRW zu angeln, dann solltest du dir dort vielleicht einen Schein besorgen da es dort einige Gewässer gibt, die nur für bestimmte Verein erlaubt sind. Der Schein ist dort allerdings auch etwas teurer und damit darfst du dann auch beim genannten Gewässer angeln. (Nicht aber in den Häfen.)

Edit: 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einiges an Infos findest Du hier im Video,  Dennis hab ich auch schon angepingt, damit er Dir evtl. weiter helfen  kann:


Erledigt


----------



## AlexanderK (13. September 2017)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

Grundsätzlich dürfen mit dem Vispas alle in der App dunkelblau hinterlegten Gewässer, unabhängig davon welchem Verein man angehört, befischt werden.


----------



## Billy_m (13. September 2017)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

Vielen Dank euch beiden. Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

das freut mich ;-)


----------



## ae71 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

Hallo mal eine Frage, ich hab sowas gehört, das wenn man sich den Vispas  holt, und da einem Verein beitritt, man im nächsten Jahr automatisch  den Vispas bekommt, somit man auch bezahlen muß, stimmt das?
Die  nächste Frage wäre, wie ist das, wenn ich im November nach Holland fahre  zum angeln und mir den Vispas also jetzt bestelle ist der nur noch bis  31.12.17 gültig? Ist das Richtig?
Gruß
Toni


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

Hi!
Du bekommst nur dann automatisch den nächsten Vispas zugeschickt, wenn Du das entsprechend im Formular vermerkst.
Und ja, die Gültigkeit bezieht sich aufs Kalenderjahr.
Normalerweise geht man in ein beliebiges holländisches Angelgeschäft, legt etwas Geld auf den Tisch und bekommt dann die vorläufige Erlaubniß mit 30 Tagen gültigkeit.
Dazu erhältst Du den eigentlichen Antrag, welchen Du ausgefüllt einsenden mußt.
Auf diesem Antrag kannst Du eine Einzugsermächtigung ausfüllen für den nächsten Vispas - nur dann bekommst Du den automatisch.. .
Petri


----------



## zanderzone (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

Da du ja wahrscheinlich nur begrenzt im November angeln möchtest reicht dir evtl. der vorläufige Schein von vier Wochen! Also einfach die Anmeldung nicht weg schicken.. Dann trittst du auch nicht ein!

Alternativ wäre eine Wochenkarte auch was für dich.. Kostet irgendwie um die 10,00 €..


----------



## ae71 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

Hallo wo bekommt eine Wochenkarte? In Holland oder könnte ich sie auch von hier bestellen?
Danke für die Info.
gruß
Toni


----------



## ae71 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

Wir wollen 4 Tage nach Ounde Tonge. Und das Anfang November. Wenn es Wochen Karten gibt wäre das super. Im Internet finde ich nichts. Also bitte erklärt mir das näher. Kann ich das online Bestellen. Da wir dieses Jahr danach bestimmt nicht mehr hin fahren lohnt sich die Jahreskarte nicht. Wenn sein muss werden wir den Vispas kaufen aber als fast Schwabe ....und man es sich sparen kann. 
Wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.
Gruß Toni


----------



## mfgrolf (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

Schreibt doch mal die Offiziellen an:

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl


----------



## jigga1986 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*



ae71 schrieb:


> Wir wollen 4 Tage nach Ounde Tonge. Und das Anfang November. Wenn es Wochen Karten gibt wäre das super. Im Internet finde ich nichts. Also bitte erklärt mir das näher. Kann ich das online Bestellen. Da wir dieses Jahr danach bestimmt nicht mehr hin fahren lohnt sich die Jahreskarte nicht. Wenn sein muss werden wir den Vispas kaufen aber als fast Schwabe ....und man es sich sparen kann.
> Wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.
> Gruß Toni


Ich hab Mal irgendwo gehört das es bei den kurzen Erlaubniskarten kein Nachtangeln erlaubt ist. 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z3C mit Tapatalk


----------



## rhinefisher (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Ich hab Mal irgendwo gehört das es bei den kurzen Erlaubniskarten kein Nachtangeln erlaubt ist.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z3C mit Tapatalk



Das ist es auch mit Vispas nicht, ohne eine spezielle 
"Nachtvistoestemming", die es wiederum nur online gibt.
Dauert auch ein paar Tage.. .
Petri


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Da du ja wahrscheinlich nur begrenzt im November angeln möchtest reicht dir evtl. der vorläufige Schein von vier Wochen! Also einfach die Anmeldung nicht weg schicken.. Dann trittst du auch nicht ein!


In der Regel versendet der Angelladen aber die Anmeldung. Ohne zu verschicken ist normalerweise nicht drin.

Je nach Verein, wo mein eingetreten ist, bekommt man dann im folgenden Jahr eine Zahlungsaufforderung. Bei manchen "muss" man zahlen, andere (meine Erfahrung) lassen den VISpas dann auslaufen.



zanderzone schrieb:


> Alternativ wäre eine Wochenkarte auch was für dich.. Kostet irgendwie um die 10,00 €..


Wochenkarten sind eine Regionale Geschichte und in den vielen Regionen nicht verfügbar oder sind teils aufs Friedfisch Angeln begrenzt.


----------



## ae71 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

Hallo Dennis, ich will am Volkerak angeln, da es Ende des Jahres ist und wir nur für die 4 Tage dort sind, braucht man da den Normalen Vispas? es gibt auch den kleinen ich weiß nur nicht ob der für den Volkerag zu gebrauchen ist. Wäre es anfang des Jahres und ich somit evtl. nochmal nach Holland fahren würde, würde ich den normalen Vispas ohne murren nehmen, aber so, fragen kost nix. Für mich ist Holland mind. 600km weit entfernt. Also nicht gerade was man so auf die schnelle hinfährt.
Danke bisher für die Antworten.
Gruß
Toni


----------



## zanderzone (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> In der Regel versendet der Angelladen aber die Anmeldung. Ohne zu verschicken ist normalerweise nicht drin.




Du kannst den aber immer selber versenden!! Und wenn du bei ner Kontrolle den vorläufigen hast, dann geht das so durch!

Ich würde, nen Laden vor Ort anrufen und fragen, ob die Wochenkarten ausstellen..


----------



## willite (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

Hallo in di Runde,

ich hol mal den Trööt hoch, da mein Problem in das Thema fällt.
Im Juni geht es für mich das erste Mal nach NL (mit Angel).
Es wird eine Kreuz und Quer WoMo-Rundreise bei der mir das Prizip "Eine Karte für (fast) alle Gewässer" sehr entgegen kommt.
Nun habe ich mit dem "Visplanner" schon mal etwas gestöbert und dabei ist mit aufgefallen, dass z.B. die Oosterschelde schön Dunkelblau ist, aber am Ufer gibt es meist einen schmalen hellblauen Streifen.





Bedeutet das, dass ich dort nicht vom Ufer angeln darf?
Wer weiß Bescheid?

Gruß der Willi


----------



## Thomas. (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*



willite schrieb:


> am Ufer gibt es meist einen schmalen hellblauen Streifen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ja genau das bedeutet es, warum auch immer


----------



## willite (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

Blöd :c
 trotzdem Danke!

 Gruß, der Willi


----------



## jkc (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

Moin, und dass ist nicht nur auf die Ungenauigkeit der Digitalisierung zurück zu führen?;+

Edit: Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es teilweise an der Digitalisierung liegt, was leider nicht heißt, dass es auch Bereiche gibt in denen Uferangeln tatsächlich verboten ist.

Aber das hier ist doch niemals eine genau abgegrenzte Verbotszone, da wurde auf Basis einer anderen Karte digitalisiert:


----------



## krauthi7 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

das sind meistens Uferschutzbereiche - tier niest plätze usw.
es besteht dort Angelverbot

gruß


----------



## Gast (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

Habe ich bei mir hier am See auch, eine komplette Seite darf vom Ufer aus nicht beangelt werden.
Mit dem Boot darf ich aber bis unmittelbar ans Ufer fahren und von da aus angeln.
Ja, manchmal sind die Regeln ein wenig seltsam.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*



Thomas. schrieb:


> ja genau das bedeutet es, warum auch immer


Das stimmt meistens nicht, denn in vielen Fälle ist es nur unsauber gepflegt. Enfach auf Satellit umstellen, dann erkennt man es meist genauer.

Edit: Solche Regeln werden in der Regel auch im Text erwähnt.


----------



## willite (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

Danke Dennis, es Ist tatsächlich so.
In der Satelitensicht ist alles schön dunkelblau :vik:.

Gruß, der Willi


----------



## Kleber (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vispas Neuling*

Es können aber auch Tageskarten für teilweise schon 5,00€ gekauft werden. Das kostet jedenfalls die Tageskarte in Veendam(nähe Groningen). Vielleicht ist das eine Alternative, falls man nicht jeden Tag in der Woche angeln möchte.
__________________


----------

